# saw my cousins rb



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

My cousin has a 9" red belly piranha, and since mine is a chicken sh*t, I was watching his when he put a giant feeder in with it, the feeder fish was about 4 inches long, and the piranha just attacked and ate him tail first, gotta love piranhas.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

of course you gotta love fish in general. Glad to see your taking intrest in such facinating creatures


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Piranhas are great fish, thats why I'm going broke.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah dude, nothing like witnessing the death of a completely innocent creature!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yeah dude, nothing like witnessing the death of a completely innocent creature!!


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

nothing beats that, I'm glad to see I'm not the only sick and twisted person out there. lol


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

The only thing better than seeing the fish get eaten is the "oh crap" look of the feeder when he figures out whats up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yeah dude, nothing like witnessing the death of a completely innocent creature!!


 thats the fun part..swim little guy...swim


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I didn't feed my blackguy for a full week to see how nasty will he be








I did a party yestheday and for the show, I give a 4 inch feeder to my 3 inch rhombeus
In less then 5 minutes he ate half of the fish







damn, pore feeder.. he had no chance...


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

it's cool watching them rip fish apart , but i find that feeders carry to may disease's so i just buy them a 4" pond fish and watch tem at work ,it only take about 30 seconds in my tank


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

ya with a 9 inch rhom, 4 inch it's nothing..

don't feed him for a full week and give him a 12 in. feeder, it will be the same ratio.. lol..

I think he will also eat half of the fish !!


----------

